# What makes a furry convention a good convention?



## loups_solitaire (Jan 23, 2022)

What do you think makes one convention better than another and what makes it better.?

so what is the recipe for the perfect convention ?





note : I'm talking about comparing furry conventions to each other.
and please don't answer furries.


----------



## Troj (Jan 24, 2022)

I'd say the core components for a good con for me include, in no particular order:


Good attendees
Polite and professional staff and volunteers who address questions, concerns, and grievances in a timely, helpful, and appropriate manner
Navigable convention space
Safety
Lodging, restaurants, and other amenities and facilities within easy walking distance
Evening dances/raves
A scheduled dance competition, talent show, masquerade, or equivalent event, or all of the above
Easy registration
Safe, comfortable lodging with included amenities
Safe and convenient opportunities for fursuiters to interact with the public
A safe, well-organized fursuit parade that is fun and reasonably easy for participating suiters and exciting for the crowd.
The convention, the convention space, and the hotel are ethical and transparent, and strive to keep their various agreements and promises vis-a-vis scheduled events, fees, guest appearances, and more.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 24, 2022)

By not being Rainfurrest.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 24, 2022)

@Troj I think your list missed something that I consider critical - "stuff to do in between big things." I find plenty of conventions have big draws, but forget that folks need stuff to do in between them. Found myself at more than one con going "well, it's 2, that thing is at 5, and we just ate... now what." Often this is filled with short panels, but those need to be worth going to. Game rooms are good for this too. Sometimes it's something in the convention city too.  

I'd also add a bar that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Nothing like $12 beers and $20 mixed drinks to ensure you never go back.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> By not being Rainfurrest.


Darn, I was waltzing in here to post that lol


----------



## Troj (Jan 24, 2022)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> @Troj I think your list missed something that I consider critical - "stuff to do in between big things." I find plenty of conventions have big draws, but forget that folks need stuff to do in between them. Found myself at more than one con going "well, it's 2, that thing is at 5, and we just ate... now what." Often this is filled with short panels, but those need to be worth going to. Game rooms are good for this too. Sometimes it's something in the convention city too.
> 
> I'd also add a bar that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Nothing like $12 beers and $20 mixed drinks to ensure you never go back.


True! I didn't add it because I didn't necessarily consider that an absolutely-essential part of _my_ con experience, but I think that is extremely important for cons to consider. I'm more likely to attend events and panels at smaller cons than at big ones, personally, so having panels and events to attend is more important for me in the former case than the latter.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 24, 2022)

Troj said:


> True! I didn't add it because I didn't necessarily consider that an absolutely-essential part of _my_ con experience, but I think that is extremely important for cons to consider. I'm more likely to attend events and panels at smaller cons than at big ones, personally, so having panels and events to attend is more important for me in the former case than the latter.


The panels I find to be an issue at smaller cons. Big ones often have enough to do/people to see by default, it's little ones.

Also, you never realize what a good con layout is until you see a bad one. Unfortunately, you can't assess that without going. But that'll make or break cons.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 25, 2022)

So while I've never attended a convention, I have some ideas on what I expect would be helpful.

1) Good organizing and planning. I think making the convention areas easy to navigate and find is helpful, such as artist areas, suiting, lounges, markets for buying things, and a clear and concise schedule that informs people of events. Conventions are large in size, so knowing what is happening and where to find it makes it far more enjoyable.

2) Good security. One of the most important things needed for a con is safety, such as making sure it's weapon free, keeping strangers out, and quick reactions to dealing with hazardous situations.

3) Personal responsibility. Furries need to make sure they are doing their part in keeping the convention ideal, avoiding bad behavior, destruction of property, substance abuse, public indecency, littering etc.


----------



## Huge_puroballoon (Jan 26, 2022)

loups_solitaire said:


> loups_solitaire said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think makes one convention better than another and what makes it better.?
> ...


I personally think nice and energetic people who are nice, talkative, and maybe maybe making some friends(never been to a convention so I'd never know)


----------



## x_eleven (Mar 3, 2022)

No chlorine in the stairwells.


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (May 20, 2022)

Troj said:


> I'd say the core components for a good con for me include, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> Good attendees
> ...





Ziggy Schlacht said:


> @Troj I think your list missed something that I consider critical - "stuff to do in between big things." I find plenty of conventions have big draws, but forget that folks need stuff to do in between them. Found myself at more than one con going "well, it's 2, that thing is at 5, and we just ate... now what." Often this is filled with short panels, but those need to be worth going to. Game rooms are good for this too. Sometimes it's something in the convention city too.
> 
> I'd also add a bar that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Nothing like $12 beers and $20 mixed drinks to ensure you never go back.



^all of this, only two more things to add, karaoke events, and good friends to have a fun time with as well.


----------



## BedsheetWalking (Dec 28, 2022)

loups_solitaire said:


> What do you think makes one convention better than another and what makes it better.?
> 
> so what is the recipe for the perfect convention ?
> 
> ...


Dont forget the ball pit...


----------

